# Nerd Herd Herdstone with campaign map



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

To everyone else in the forum who reads this,
This is a thread to help my gaming group find each other on heresy. Auldren's wife was kind enough to call us the "nerd herd" the other day, and it seems to have stuck in my mind. Other than Auldren, none of the other players had Heresy accounts, but we're running a map based campaign and most of the info will be posted here. In truth, it's just one more recruitment tactic.

For the Nerd Herd,
So far I have completed the map. It's got a total of 75 territories, including the 3 special territories (bordered in red). The remainder of the campaign information, including rules and faction information will follow shortly. For now, enjoy the map and think of how fun it will be to conquer Nordland.


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

Holy crap on a cracker - that is awesome! I know I'm not in the Nerd Herd but that map is fantastic. I'm supremely jealous of you and your friends! I have a friend who lives in High River, AB. Good luck on your campaign.


----------



## Auldren (Feb 25, 2012)

Sweet mother of Khaine that's a wicked map. Well done buddy, can't wait too wipe the rest of the scum off it... Let the games begin


----------



## GeneralKain (Jun 19, 2012)

Was told to post here, gotta work hard to get dem lizards ready for battle! The map looks super sick good work sir!


----------



## inukshuk (Jun 19, 2012)

Hai guy! nice map, needs more skulls for the skull throne and blood for the blood god though


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

Sweet Jesus thats an awesome map bud! The Elves are ready to march in their lovely grey plastic heraldry. Hail to the rest of the Nerd Herd.


----------



## Atreyu (May 30, 2011)

Not part of the Nerd Herd, but BEAUTIFUL map! Good luck with the campaign!


----------



## Lord Adamar (Jun 19, 2012)

*Sick Campaign Map*

Hey dawg, not sure if this is where you'll be posting the updated map or not, but looks good. I'm a little worried to see how completely fucked we apparently got by Mike right off the bat...


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

great map!


----------

